# Fizdale has knicks Maintaing Defensive intensity & limiting Turnovers to Make up for lack of shooting 1st week recap



## pya527 (Oct 17, 2018)

Fizdale has knicks Maintaing Defensive intensity & limiting Turnovers to Make up for lack of shooting


----------

